# 2008 Chevy



## Gibson431 (Mar 18, 2017)

ave a 2008 Chevy 2500 with a western wide out plow. Bought this and never used it and had plans for it but the stuff I was going to do with it fell through. It is absolutely stunning inside and out. Would like to sell with the plow as I have no need for it and don't want to sell separate unless I get a good offer on the truck. It also has a tool box not pictured I took it out and forgot to put it back in. Only thing it needs is new battery in 1 tire sensor. Was going to do when I put new tires on but the tires will be on there a while as the are at about 65% asking 17,500 obo


----------



## dirtymartini (Jan 29, 2012)

Mileage?



Gibson431 said:


> ave a 2008 Chevy 2500 with a western wide out plow. Bought this and never used it and had plans for it but the stuff I was going to do with it fell through. It is absolutely stunning inside and out. Would like to sell with the plow as I have no need for it and don't want to sell separate unless I get a good offer on the truck. It also has a tool box not pictured I took it out and forgot to put it back in. Only thing it needs is new battery in 1 tire sensor. Was going to do when I put new tires on but the tires will be on there a while as the are at about 65% asking 17,500 obo
> 
> View attachment 172873
> 
> ...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Also where is the truck located. What engine, transmission, stuff like that


----------



## Gibson431 (Mar 18, 2017)

Oops I'm sorry. Didn't even noticed I missed that. 
New Richmond Wisconsin 
160,000 might be 161,000 now


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Also where is the truck located. What engine, transmission, stuff like that


X2 Please


----------



## Gibson431 (Mar 18, 2017)

FredG said:


> X2 Please


6.0 and auto transmission


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

If u decide to split it let me know how much for the W/O


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

If that was diesel I would have been all over that.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Brndnstffrd said:


> If that was diesel I would have been all over that.


You would of had to beat many others and myself to get it. lol Would not last on this site a day. It;s a pretty truck to.


----------

